# Puppy with overshot jaw



## Scout's mom (Jul 13, 2010)

Our 10 week old border collie has an overshot or "parrot" jaw. The vet was very negative about our keeping her but we love her and other than the jaw, she is in perfect health and extremely intelligent. Has anyone had experience raising a dog like this? What can we expect in the way of problems down the road?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Maybe none. It is surprising how many bite defects like that will correct, especially overshot. You will want to keep an eye on how her lower jaw does catching up. You might need to do something if it stays way overshot once the permanent teeth are in, as sometimes the canines will hit the upper palate if they stay way over. Often a veterinary dentist can blunt the ends of the lower canines to keep this from happening if it's necessary.

Now, on to the more important stuff. Pictures, please.


----------



## Scout's mom (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is a picture of our sweet little puppy. I hope this works, This is the first time I've tried posting a picture. If not, bear with me and I will keep trying.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh my gosh, look at that face. Of course you are going to keep her.  Can you get someone to help you get some photos of her bite?


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

We produced a puppy with a parrot mouth several years ago. She went to a home that had had a male with the same problem many years ago. Lily is now 4, and she hunts and retrieves with no problems. She is a consummate family dog and she and the family's little girl won Grand Champion in State in 4H Junior Handling. The point is that a parrot mouth in no way will stop that adorable puppy from growing into an excellent family dog that can do anything! Good for you for looking past her minor problem and seeing what a great puppy she is!

As Redyre said, you might need to do some dental work in the future. With Lily, they did pull her bottom baby canines in the hopes that her adult ones would move into a better position, and they did. She didn't need to have any further work done. Good luck with your beautiful puppy!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Our Tater has a pretty severe overbite. Her front toofers even show all the time which gives her a pretty goofy look









It's pretty hard to get a shot of it, but her bottom jaw sits completely behind her front teeth (with room to spare). Her back teeth also point backwards. It's really quite bizarre, but doesn't affect her at all. She eats, plays, chews on bones just fine.



























I've seen even worse overbites in greyhounds and they seem to do just fine.


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

I know nothing about dog jaws. I just feel the need to interject one 

SQUEEEEEEE

over the little baby BC pics.


----------



## Scout's mom (Jul 13, 2010)

wabanafcr - Do you know at what age did they pull Lily's bottom baby canines? I am considering talking to the vet about this on our next visit.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

She was probably 3-4 weeks old. She went to a dental specialist at a University and that was what they recommended.

If you vet is negative about your puppy for that reason, I'd probably think seriously about looking for a different vet.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Lovemygreys, Tater may have just become my favorite DF dog EVER.


----------



## Scout's mom (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. My girl may be a little too old for tooth removal to help but I will definately make some inquiries to see if anyone has done this.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

I mean MONTHS. At 3 weeks she wasn't overshot at all! LOL! 3-4 months. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I call Jackson my bucktooth boy. He has an overbite. You can only notice though if you are underneath him and looking from that view, otherwise it's not noticeable. He has no problems. The only potential problem the vet saw was that his bottom canine teeth poke into his gums a bit because they're not aligned properly but she said in the future that can be taken care by filing down the teeth.


----------



## Scout's mom (Jul 13, 2010)

Vet's visit today went much better. She said that when bottom canines pierce the top palet, Scout could get infections or abscesses which would probably cost more in the long run than having the teeth pulled. She recommended that the bottom canines be removed a.s.a.p. so we are getting that done on Thursday. I'm sure it hurts her to eat although she has gained 5 pounds in 3 1/2 weeks. Hope this helps her.


----------



## peonypooh (Jul 20, 2010)

We have a Chihuahua mix who has an over bite, she has some minor issues with eating- she is only 4 pounds so kibble is kinda tough for her, but she gets the job done!! 
I only recently found out that there are vet dentists who can do BRACES(!!!) on a dog to help with things like this!!! so check into it!!
As for destroying a dog over something like this- absolutely not, I agree with wabanafcr, I would consider finding a new vet!!!!
And your baby is sooooo beautiful by the way!


----------



## Scout's mom (Jul 13, 2010)

UPDATE: Scout had her bottom canines removed today. Vet said the holes in the roof of her mouth were already filled with "junk" so he cleaned them out. He said that pulling the teeth would probably not help her jaw to grow normally because this is a genetic thing but at least she will be more comfortable now and when her permanent teeth come in, we will deal with it then. He says in his 20 years of dental work on dogs he has seen only one case where the jaw grew normally after surgery. Oh well we can always hope. Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## Scout's mom (Jul 13, 2010)

UPDATE #2: Scout is now 6 months old and she had her final dental work done yesterday. Had permanent bottom canines cut down by over 1/2 and sealed. Also had an absess where one of her upper puppy canines broke off . Along with that she has 5 teeth with fused roots on the bottom and one of her top puppy molars had no permanent tooth under it so it was removed. What a mess of a mouth for a beautiful and intelligent dog. Hopefully now she will lighten up a bit on the chewing! Next step, in 2 weeks she will be spayed so she can't pass on this genetic problem.


----------

